# the time travelers wife



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

anyone read this book I noticed its not out in Kindle form.  And saw the trailer for the movie when I went to see "my sister's keeper"friday.  Is it any good?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I read it when it first came out. Awesome book--I hope the move lives up to it, because I have high expectations now.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I read it when it first came out. Awesome book--I hope the move lives up to it, because I have high expectations now.


I understand that I felt the same way with "My Sister's keeper"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read it.  It was interesting.  You have to pay close attention because she's aging normally while he's jumping around in time.  It's quirky, but she does a decent job of explaining the main character's 'disability'.  It is not a FAST read.

I'm not sure I see how they'll do a movie. . . . I'm skeptical they'll be able to get it to work and have audiences able to follow what's going on.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I really liked the book. Care has to be taken. Can't see how they will do the movie. 
Sylvia


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I liked the book too. I actually got it in DTB because my hubby was already buying some books and they were having a "buy 3, get 1 free" sale. I finished it about two days before I found out that there would be a movie version.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

is it one that most of you would Keep??  debating Hb or pb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the pb and that's what I'd go with. Even though I liked the book, I don't see myself re-reading this one a lot. Like Ann said, it isn't a fast read and does jump around a lot.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Has this ever been out on kindle? I thought I had this one. 

Melissa


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I just saw this movie trailer also. The movie looks good, I like both of the lead actor/actress alot. 

I also really want to read the book, I klick for this one on Kindle all the time. I might break down and buy the dtb before the movie comes out if it hasn't become a kindle version yet.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Also I know there is another thread just for "Klicks" but I don't think it would hurt to post the book here also to get it Kindled.



Please Klick for this book to get Kindled before the movie arrives!


----------



## Summer (Jun 21, 2009)

I read the Time Traveler's Wife a couple of months ago - I loved it.  Absolutely loved it, and will probably reread it as soon as I make it through a few more books on my TBR shelf.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

The Time Traveler's Wife was one of my favorite reads last year - I highly recommend it.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I loved this book!  The story was really unique.  I wish it was available on Kindle, but I would still definitely recommend it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> is it one that most of you would Keep?? debating Hb or pb


It's a book I'd keep...but I got it in the trade paperback version.

I liked this one enough that if it had been available for the Kindle, I would have turned around and bought the print version, too.


----------



## summerperk (Jun 29, 2009)

Great book! For those of you that liked "The Time Traveler's Wife," try "Replay" by Ken Grimwold.  It's about a man that keeps dying and then "wakes up" at different points in his life, giving him the opportunity to make different choices in his life to see how they will play out.  Unfortunately, not on kindle, but a good read (and not as difficult to follow as Time Traveler's Wife is initially).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been trying to listen to this one as an audio book and I'm having difficulty getting excited about it.  Perhaps I need to read it...

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

summerperk said:


> Great book! For those of you that liked "The Time Traveler's Wife," try "Replay" by Ken Grimwold. It's about a man that keeps dying and then "wakes up" at different points in his life, giving him the opportunity to make different choices in his life to see how they will play out. Unfortunately, not on kindle, but a good read (and not as difficult to follow as Time Traveler's Wife is initially).


Gosh, that sounds like a good one too. Why are none of these books on kindle? It makes me want to scream! Except that won't make the books get kindled any faster so I will just keep quiet and keep klicking for them to be Kindled.


----------



## summerperk (Jun 29, 2009)

Oops, Replay is by Ken Grimwood, not Grimwold.  I did a klick for you!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

summerperk said:


> Oops, Replay is by Ken Grimwood, not Grimwold. I did a klick for you!


Thanks! I am not sure the Klicks even matter but I always klick anyways


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I just received this book and have started reading it just a couple days ago.  I haven't gotten very far into it yet.  It sounds like it will be very good though.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

This is one of my favorite books.  I'm leary of seeing the movie, I'm afraid they'll ruin it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I started reading it last night (gave up waiting for it to show up in a Kindle version) - liking it so far.  After seeing the movie trailer, I knew I wanted to read it before seeing the movie, and I want to see the movie.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This book is one of my favorites. I really hope it comes out in Kindle form soon.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved this book!  It is one of those I absolutely will buy for Kindle if it ever is issued.  

Unlike some who savored the experience of reading it, I did it in a day (hospitalized at the time, and had nothing else to do with my time while waiting for someone to come in and sign some discharge orders).  Perhaps the book is actually less confusing if you do it quickly so you can't forget what it was that happened in the future.  (And that's not a gramatical error...Things did happen in the future in this book.)


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I absolutely loved this book.  I don't know if they will be able to do it justice in movie form.

Maxx


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Trailer for the movie, for anyone interested...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USUDlMBR-dQ&feature=fvw


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If they ever put this out in kindle I'll be sure to buy it - I read the DTV last year before kindle and loved it.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I loved this book! I bought the hardback copy right after finishing it.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I not only read and loved the book a few years ago, but after I got my K1 over a year ago and found that the book wasn't on the Kindle, I emailed the author, and she wrote back. Hopefully she won't be upset if I post my email and her response here. Even though I didn't get the answer I wanted, I became even more of a fan of hers because of the thoughtful response. Eerily enough, my email was sent on July 3rd of last year, two days shy of exactly 1 year ago!

=========================

Hello,

I'm a huge fan of your book, The Time Traveler's Wife, which I read a few years ago. As a writer myself, it's the kind of beautifully written,
moving story that I strive to write myself, a story that stays with you long after you've read it.

I'm also disabled, and as an avid reader who finds that manipulating books is cumbersome and frustrating to the point that I had gotten away
from being the voracious reader I once was. Then I discovered e-readers, or rather, I found one after years of dismissing them that I felt might
actually be a viable option that would last in the marketplace more than a fleeting minute. At any rate, it has changed my life and turned me
back into the voracious reader and compulsive book buyer that I used to be when I was younger. While I still own the hardcopy of The Time
Traveler's Wife, I'd very much like to read it in electronic format on my Amazon Kindle device, because for me, it's brought the joy and ease
of reading back into my life.

My request is simply that you and your publisher consider bringing this book to the ebook format so that fans like myself, who find manipulating
books too much of a chore to allow us to enjoy the reading experience or perhaps can't even hold a traditional book at all, can read this
incredible story again.

Thank you for taking time to read this email.

-- Gregory B. Banks

=========================

Dear Gregory,

Alas, e-books are a difficult issue. On the one hand, there are readers such as yourself who have very compelling reasons to want books that are easier to manipulate, easier to see. On the other hand there is electronic piracy. The decline of music business shows what happens when creative work is too easy to copy and send over the internet.

As a writer yourself, you are on both sides of this; I hope you will understand that my hesitation to publish my work in digital versions doesn't stem from a lack of empathy for readers. I am waiting to see how the Kindle and similar devices affect traditional books. People have created unauthorized e-versions of my novel, and this makes me apprehensive about the whole thing.

I'm sorry I can't give you more positive news. I am very glad that the Kindle has been such a boon to you.

Best wishes,
Audrey Niffenegger

=========================

How things have changed (or not) over the last year, who knows?


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I really liked this book because it showed a side of an author's imagination I had not thought of.  It is a good story and it opened my mind to new possibilities.

It must have been very difficult to write because a normal timeline was not applicable.

I would read it again and did request it to be Kindleized yesterday.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg, I don't find the author's fear of piracy a valid answer, considering how much the PDF's have been spreading around of J. K. Rowling's books.  Making the books available for sale as ebooks would make more sense.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Greg, I don't find the author's fear of piracy a valid answer, considering how much the PDF's have been spreading around of J. K. Rowling's books. Making the books available for sale as ebooks would make more sense.


I totally agree. But I did appreciate that not only did she respond, but was honest about her feelings. Still sounded to me as if she is at least open to the idea at some point. I think some authors just don't have a good understanding of ebooks and their value, while others are just stubbornly closeminded to it. I think Jk Rowling is the latter, but that Audrey Niffenegger is more the former.

Anyway, Niffenegger's response left me disappointed, but no less of a fan. I find it hard to believe that when this movie hits the theaters (which I too am afraid they may ruin in the translation), that there won't then be a Kindle version available. *fingers crossed anyway*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Greg, I don't find the author's fear of piracy a valid answer, considering how much the PDF's have been spreading around of J. K. Rowling's books. Making the books available for sale as ebooks would make more sense.


It doesn't make sense to me considering that she knows there are already pirated versions out there. That makes it clear that one doesn't need to have a legal digital version of a book to produce a pirated version. I just don't understand that position - as long as there's not an authorized digital version of an author's book, they'll never get paid for a single downloaded copy of that book, no matter how many times it's downloaded. Authorizing a digital version won't make the pirated versions disappear, but it at least ensures that she'll be paid for downloads by those of us who don't want pirated copies.

Having said that, it was a lovely answer, even though I don't follow her logic.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't understand if any author already knows that their book is being pirated and downloaded illegally why woudn't they rather turn that into some sort of profit for themselves. 

If the book is being downloaded/pirated anyway it might as well be made legal and then that would just be money into the authors pockets that they would be missing out on otherwise.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I forgot to say Thanks Greg for sharing your emails. Gave us a little insight into how she feels.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I can't understand if any author already knows that their book is being pirated and downloaded illegally why woudn't they rather turn that into some sort of profit for themselves.
> 
> If the book is being downloaded/pirated anyway it might as well be made legal and then that would just be money into the authors pockets that they would be missing out on otherwise.


I think these authors look at things backward, believing that people are not willing to pay for legal copies. They think providing digital copies will further enable pirating, when in fact it will discourage the practice.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> I think these authors look at things backward, believing that people are not willing to pay for legal copies. They think providing digital copies will further enable pirating, when in fact it will discourage the practice.


Exactly, Greg. What they aren't getting is that people can't pay for legal copies if legal copies don't exist. As it happens in so much of life, they aren't thinking the thing through.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

These authors will come around eventually when they get a better understanding of how the system works.

They also need to come to grips with the fact that the people who are going to steal from them are going to find a way to do it no matter what you do.  Fortunately the majority of people are honest and actually prefer to pay rather than steal.  We respect the hard work entailed to produce a book and we understand that we must pay so the author can afford to live so they can produce more things for us to read.


----------



## NeilShapiro (Mar 3, 2009)

I love the book. As a fan of literary fiction I thought that the romantic aspects of the book were handled in a very believable and involving manner. As also a SciFi fan I must say that the time travel aspects of the book were handled better than 99% of other time travel books I have read. No logical holes at all.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I loved the book.  Very skeptical about the movie though.  It's been delayed forever, which is never a good sign, and it seems like it'd be a hard book to adapt anyway.  I'll probably see it, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I went ahead and ordered the DTV after seeing the movie preview and hearing y'all say it was good. I should get here this week sometime. I would've waited, but after seeing her response to Greg, I doubt we'll be getting it anytime soon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished it at 2 a.m. this morning - loved this book!  (And needed kleenex....)  Hope I'll be able to love the movie as well.


----------



## bellapixie (Jan 17, 2009)

I have also been wanting to read this book. I saw the preview for it a couple weeks ago when I went to see The Proposal. But I first wanted to read it when I saw it was mentioned a few times on the favorite books list everybody put together a couple months ago. 
I haven't read a dtb since I got my kindle for Christmas. But it's starting to look like I might have to if I want to read this book. I hate seeing movies before I read the book. 
B


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I not only read and loved the book a few years ago, but after I got my K1 over a year ago and found that the book wasn't on the Kindle, I emailed the author, and she wrote back. Hopefully she won't be upset if I post my email and her response here. Even though I didn't get the answer I wanted, I became even more of a fan of hers because of the thoughtful response. Eerily enough, my email was sent on July 3rd of last year, two days shy of exactly 1 year ago!...
> 
> How things have changed (or not) over the last year, who knows?


Thank you for doing this. I wish the author would creep out from the dark ages and realize that if her book was available in ebook format she would sell even more. My husband is also a writer, but is not in the art (yup art, not business!!) to make money only and limit access of his writing. Doesn't she know she would also get paid for the digital download? I mean, ask every musician with works on iTunes. They are not making CD sale money, they are making download money.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just finished reading this, it was fantastic


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I believe she will come around, if she hasn't already. I find it hard to believe that with the upcoming movie, that its release wouldn't be the perfect time to release the book on Kindle. I've been debating whether or not to email her again to see if things have changed, but as I said, I do like her, and so I don't want to seem like I'm pestering her (even though it has been a year since my last email).

Do you guys think it would be somehow rude for me to email her again?


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think after a year it would not be considered pestering to ask if her opinion may have changed considering how Kindle has taken off so well and all the other authors who have taken the leap of faith to have their books sold in e-book format.  Even Tolkien's family have come around and are now publishing for e-book readers!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Go for it Greg - I'd like to read this again, but won't until it gets kindelized.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, Greg. . . and you can mention that you've had various discussions with other e-book afficionados who all agree that they'd love to read an e-version. . .and that some who have already read it in paper would buy it again!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I believe she will come around, if she hasn't already. I find it hard to believe that with the upcoming movie, that its release wouldn't be the perfect time to release the book on Kindle. I've been debating whether or not to email her again to see if things have changed, but as I said, I do like her, and so I don't want to seem like I'm pestering her (even though it has been a year since my last email).
> 
> Do you guys think it would be somehow rude for me to email her again?


Hey, it wouldn't hurt and maybe you could include a few blurbs from us as well, to beef up your cause?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I just ordered the DTB hardback from overstock  can't wait to read it


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

starting this tonight can't wait


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am about 75 pages in. So far so good, but I have a ton of questions. Some of the ladies in my book club have read it, and we plan on going to see the movie as a group.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter is reading it right now and enjoying it very much. I think I need to re-read it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought it in paperback recently but don't know when I will start it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> I believe she will come around, if she hasn't already. I find it hard to believe that with the upcoming movie, that its release wouldn't be the perfect time to release the book on Kindle. I've been debating whether or not to email her again to see if things have changed, but as I said, *I do like her, and so I don't want to seem like I'm pestering her* (even though it has been a year since my last email).
> 
> Do you guys think it would be somehow rude for me to email her again?


Greg, unless you two are personal friends, she won't remember you or care that you're e-mailing her more than once. But your e-mail could possibly help get the book on Kindle. So, yeah, definitely go for it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

CS said:


> Greg, unless you two are personal friends, she won't remember you or care that you're e-mailing her more than once. But your e-mail could possibly help get the book on Kindle. So, yeah, definitely go for it.


I agree


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I really want to read this book, but I keep hoping a Kindle-version will come out. I guess I'll hold out until the movie comes out. I read _Revolutionary Road _ right before the movie came out and it ruined the movie for me.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> I really want to read this book, but I keep hoping a Kindle-version will come out. I guess I'll hold out until the movie comes out. I read _Revolutionary Road _ right before the movie came out and it ruined the movie for me.


So are you going to read the book first or wait until after the movie?


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> So are you going to read the book first or wait until after the movie?


After the movie.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I read this last weel after I got it from Amazon. I couldn't put it down -- literally. I stayed up all night and read it in eight hours. Good thing it was my day off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here next book is coming out in September:  Klick for Kindle!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> I really want to read this book, but I keep hoping a Kindle-version will come out. I guess I'll hold out until the movie comes out. I read _Revolutionary Road _ right before the movie came out and it ruined the movie for me.


I'm the opposite - if I'm going to read and book AND see a movie I'd rather read the book first. I'm not as likely to put in the time to read the book if I've already seen the movie. And I'd much rather see the movie having the background knowledge from the book. Plus if the ending is the same, I've only put in a couple of hrs with a movie instead of a few days with a book. 
I watched Atonement recently - thought I wanted to read the book. After seeing the movie, I'm not so sure. It's moved way down the list.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd rather read the book first too -- then I can say the movie isn't as good as the book (they never are).  But I don't want to read the paperback.  I'm being stubborn and want it for my Kindle.  So....I'll probably just see the movie, enjoy watching Eric Bana, and leave it at that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> I'd rather read the book first too -- then I can say the movie isn't as good as the book (they never are). But I don't want to read the paperback. I'm being stubborn and want it for my Kindle. So....I'll probably just see the movie, enjoy watching Eric Bana, and leave it at that.


You could always do what I did, I got it from audible.com and listened to it. It's one of my favorite audiobooks.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just sent this email to the author:

Hi!

I would love to read your book, The Time Traveler's Wife, and your upcoming book - BUT they are not available for Kindle readers. I have read a response from you regarding this possibility and you seem to fear too many will just look for free online options, BUT I have to assure you that the overwhelming majority of us (e-readers, Kindle specifically) BUY our books via Amazon. In fact, the only book I have not purchased from Amazon is the recent free download Oprah just presented on her website - all others have been sought after & purchased on Amazon's Kindle book website (a section of their primary site)!

_Jeff Bezos said today (5/6/09) at Amazon's launch of the Kindle DX, it's large-format Kindle optimized for textbooks and newspapers, was this statistic: For books that are available on the Kindle, sales are already 35 percent of the same books in print, up from 13 percent just a few months ago. In other words, if a paper book sells 10,000 copies on Amazon, it will sell an additional 3,500 digital copies on the Kindle. Let me repeat that, digital books via the Kindle are selling at 35 percent the level of physical books 18 months after launch._

As you can see, that is a startling number of readers who otherwise may not read your art. You might not realize that a large bulk of e-readers do so, not only because they are techies or gadget hounds, but because of either physical disabilities or limitations. Others, like myself, do an extraordinary amount of traveling and refuse to pack dozens of conventional books when thousands can be stored on one e-reader. Another particular segment of our population that is often overlooked is members of our US Armed Forces. Recently, Kindles full of purchased or donated books have been sent to many soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. If you only read just a few of their thank you letters you would understand the need for this type of book reading device. I'm sure I am leaving out so many others who use e-readers for numerous other reasons.

I hope you see this email as a plea for your understanding of the many people who would love to read your books. We are out here in the thousands (millions?) who will probably only do so if they are made available to Kindles. Reading is an essential part of life for so many, should be encouraged in any possible format available.

Cheers!
Debra Murphy

P.S. I hope your movie adaptation does well, but I will only watch after I am able to read your book - they are always better, IMO.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nicely said! I avoided reading this book because I wasn't on Kindle. Then my book club decided to get together to watch the movie. So I borrowed the book from a friend, which puts NO money in the wuthors pocket. Hmmm, there are lots of us o Kinle who wouuld like to read this author. Seems like a no-brainer to me!!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Soory, edit, IT wasn't on kildle.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

good lord, stop me now, edit, SORRY!!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

egh34 said:


> good lord, stop me now, edit, SORRY!!!!


Haha! I thought I was the queen of post before checking.

I thought I would include a bit of data for her as well as the various groups who use the Kindle - not just a bunch of scammers looking for free books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  don't you hate it when the letters move around when you aren't looking!  


Did you know you can modify your posts after they're up?  There's a "modify" button on the right of each of your posts.  It looks like a piece of paper and a little pencil.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> LOL! don't you hate it when the letters move around when you aren't looking!
> 
> Did you know you can modify your posts after they're up? *There's a "modify" button * on the right of each of your posts. It looks like a piece of paper and a little pencil.


My new best friend!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I just sent this email to the author:
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


Debra,
TAhanks for sending this...I for one truly appreciate the point you made about people with disabilities. Speaking as that person who has always been disabled and always had a book in her hand I never realized until recently how cumbersome it can be at times. However, the kindle has shown me the drastic difference. I still switch off with DTB's more than I like but I have too many piled up not too at this point. THANKS Again
Misty


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1wild, that was a great letter and I think you covered many bases and various examples. I think that will really sink in with her to some level. Please let us know if she does reply.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> LOL! don't you hate it when the letters move around when you aren't looking!
> 
> Did you know you can modify your posts after they're up? There's a "modify" button on the right of each of your posts. It looks like a piece of paper and a little pencil.
> 
> Wow, LOVE this!! Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## Mother Beaver (Nov 13, 2008)

F1Wild - Could you provide us with Audrey Niffenegger's email address?  I'd like to email her, too.  Every now and then a book I've really wanted to read will suddenly appear in Kindle format.  For example, I've wanted to read Moloka'i by Alan Brennert for AGES and suddenly here it is on Kindle!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Debra,
> TAhanks for sending this...I for one truly appreciate the point you made about people with disabilities. Speaking as that person who has always been disabled and always had a book in her hand I never realized until recently how cumbersome it can be at times. However, the kindle has shown me the drastic difference. I still switch off with DTB's more than I like but I have too many piled up not too at this point. THANKS Again
> Misty


I think she needs to realize the importance of books to those with challenges - physical and other.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Mother Beaver said:


> F1Wild - Could you provide us with Audrey Niffenegger's email address? I'd like to email her, too. Every now and then a book I've really wanted to read will suddenly appear in Kindle format. For example, I've wanted to read Moloka'i by Alan Brennert for AGES and suddenly here it is on Kindle!


On her website (http://www.audreyniffenegger.com) way, way at the bottom of her "contact" section has this:

_To contact me directly, please use this e-mail address. I try to respond in a timely fashion, but it isn't always possible. Please note that I don't visit book clubs. It's not that I have anything against book clubs (I like them a lot!) it's just that there are so very many of them, and only one of me.
Audrey Niffenegger
[email protected] _

Maybe if more people contacted her directly and gave *specific reasons * for wanting a Kindle edition she would respond in a different manner than the financial aspects of her decision.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I think she needs to realize the importance of books to those with challenges - physical and other.


ITA

Is it just me or is the beginning of this very confusing? I love it so far but would be remiss if I didn't admit I'm confused at times


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It can be confusing at first while you're getting used to the rhythm of the book. It jumps all over the place, but after a bit, it starts making sense and you see why all those jumps are taking place. 

I have to say, this is one I love in audio form for this reason. It has 2 readers, one for Henry and one for Clare.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It can be confusing at first while you're getting used to the rhythm of the book. It jumps all over the place, but after a bit, it starts making sense and you see why all those jumps are taking place.
> 
> I have to say, this is one I love in audio form for this reason. It has 2 readers, one for Henry and one for Clare.


ok good its not just me


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

[quote 
Please Klick for this book to get Kindled before the movie arrives! 
[/quote]

Click.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> ITA
> 
> Is it just me or is the beginning of this very confusing? I love it so far but would be remiss if I didn't admit I'm confused at times


Not sure - haven't read it and prefer not to see the movie until I read the book.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I listened to it on audio before I read it.  I loved it.  But I do like the audio a bit better than the paper version.  But I would probably buy the kindle version since I gave away my paper version a while ago.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't read this book & I am not interested in purchasing the DTB when I have many unread books on my Kindle.  Between this thread & the one one the Outlander series, I am now looking into audiobooks.  And of course, the possibility of purchasing a suitable mp3 player.

It appears that the enablers are active in all the forums here, not just Accessorries & NQK.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I haven't read this book & I am not interested in purchasing the DTB when I have many unread books on my Kindle. Between this thread & the one one the Outlander series, I am now looking into audiobooks. And of course, the possibility of purchasing a suitable mp3 player.
> 
> *It appears that the enablers are active in all the forums here, not just Accessorries & NQK. *


We're EVERYWHERE! 

(I was going to reply to the audiobooks, but I think I'm going to start a new thread....stay tuned)


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51632

Saw this thread at mobileread. Evidently there was a .pdf verison (possibly leaked.) Maybe that's adding to author's reluctance to do ebooks.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, there are illegal PDF versions of the book that are easy to find online.  If she had released an ebook a long time ago, this wouldn't have happened, or at least she would have sold many, many ebooks legally.  Same with J.K. Rowlings books.  They're very easy to find in illegal, free, PDF format.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Want to read it so badly; but want Kindle version, not DTB. *Everyone click on the want this available on Kindle link thing-a-majig.*


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> Want to read it so badly; but want Kindle version, not DTB. *Everyone click on the want this available on Kindle link thing-a-majig.*


I klick for this book everyday. Even more often than I klick for harry potter.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv:  I keep forgetting to tell you...I love your new avatar.  That color looks amazing on you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> Luv: I keep forgetting to tell you...I love your new avatar. That color looks amazing on you.


Aw. Thanks! It's probably one of the better pictures taken of me recently. I actually like it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You're welcome.  It is a great pic.  You look radiant.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I read this book a while ago, I liked it but did not love it... still am interested in reading her next book and seeing the movie.
I think her concerns about e-theft are really misguided. Had her book been available for e-readers, a pirated version probably would never have surfaced. Also it is much easier to "share" a print version of a book than a kindle version, as we all know!
What control does a writer really have, once their book is released into the world. One DTB could be read by literally dozens of people, the one I had, I leant to a friend then sold at a yard sale... who knows how many have been through the pages by now? 
While a kindle version is more likely to have one reader... I think in the long run, much more profitable for the author.

I think the real solution is for Amazon to send her Kindle so she could see and understand how it works...I know for myself, if given the choice between a free bootlegged copy and a legal, kindle version I had to pay for, I would take the Kindle version every time.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel I have to admit that this book confused me utterly. It was our book club book and it embarrassed me a little to tell the other members that I gave up on it after about three chapters! Most of the time, I had no idea what was going on. One of the members urged me to read more and I would "soon catch on" but to be honest, at this time in my life I don't see the value of reading something where the characters bored me and the plot confused me!  

Patrisha


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh good, then we aren't missing much by not having it available for the Kindle.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just reading a similar thread about this book/author in another forum, where a reader had also emailed the author. The reply that was posted in the other forum was quite a bit different from the one in this thread. It is here, if you want to read it yourself:


[URL=http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php]http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=543050&postcount=41[/url]

I have to admit, the interest and curiosity I had for that book was completely extinguished after reading the reply. Just my opinion.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Avalon said:


> I was just reading a similar thread about this book/author in another forum, where a reader had also emailed the author. The reply that was posted in the other forum was quite a bit different from the one in this thread. It is here, if you want to read it yourself:
> 
> [URL=http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php]http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=543050&postcount=41[/url]
> I have to admit, the interest and curiosity I had for that book was completely extinguished after reading the reply. Just my opinion.


Wow, does she use electricity or feel that the phenomenon has taken away from the wood fire?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Too bad she feels that way.  She's wrong to think that ebooks hurt bookstores. The current bookstores in my city are Barnes & Noble and Borders (mainly) and those mega stores (and online booksellers) have killed the small, independent, brick & mortar bookstores.  

She has no appreciation for the fact that ereaders have enabled people (with handicaps and eye problems) to read books.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Wow, does she use electricity or feel that the phenomenon has taken away from the wood fire?


heh. I understand that many feel reading is also a tactile activity and don't want to lose the feel or smell of pbooks. I get it. I enjoy reading a nice hardbound sometimes as well. What I think many in the tactile category don't get is this doesn't have to be an all or nothing thing. I don't think ebooks and pbooks have to be mutually exclusive things - in fact I have bought both the p and e versions of a new release novel or three ...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> heh. I understand that many feel reading is also a tactile activity and don't want to lose the feel or smell of pbooks. I get it. I enjoy reading a nice hardbound sometimes as well. What I think many in the tactile category don't get is this doesn't have to be an all or nothing thing. I don't think ebooks and pbooks have to be mutually exclusive things - in fact I have bought both the p and e versions of a ew release novel or three ...


I agree, but to use this as an excuse is ... inexcusable. Although, she is entitled to her opinion. I doubt she realizes that when not officially allowing her book to be e-published there will inevitably be a higher number of unofficial copies out there.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I would have liked to read the Time Travelers Wife again. It looks like I will not be able too. I do not think I will be reading anymore of her books.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Wasn't this one of the 1st books she wrote? I could be way off, and have my authors mixed up but I think it was. Her email posted on mobile read says "if I can help it", she may not be able to "help" it on this book, depending on how early in her career that contract was, I say keep clicking the get this on kindle button.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Red said:


> Wasn't this one of the 1st books she wrote? I could be way off, and have my authors mixed up but I think it was. Her email posted on mobile read says "if I can help it", she may not be able to "help" it on this book, depending on how early in her career that contract was, I say keep clicking the get this on kindle button.


That is true she may not be able to stop it from being made available on kindle. I am going to keep clicking.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Avalon said:


> I was just reading a similar thread about this book/author in another forum, where a reader had also emailed the author. The reply that was posted in the other forum was quite a bit different from the one in this thread. It is here, if you want to read it yourself:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php]http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=543050&postcount=41[/url]


OK, I'm confused. She said that she has devoted her life to physical books and that e-books imperil book design, typography, and other art forms. So why is the audiobook allowed? Does that fall in the 'other art forms' clause?


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, it made me sad to read her attitude.  After the initial hard cover run, best sellers are usually printed on cheap paper with thin covers and few, if any, illustrations,  glued, not stitched, and fall apart within a few years.  I know, I have a whole house full of them.  

I guess I just don't share her lyrical muse about the innate beauty of paper.  Especially since I happen to also love trees.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

lynninva, I thought that too.  Since her book is in audio form as well as an upcoming movie, just wondering how those formats honor her love of paper.   Those forms sound like they might easily fit her definition of "dematerialised books." 

Hard for me to see how film and audio fit her love of "book design, typography, and other art forms that I care about" in a way that ebooks don't.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

she is definitely inconsistent in her worldview


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

lynninva said:


> OK, I'm confused. She said that she has devoted her life to physical books and that e-books imperil book design, typography, and other art forms. So why is the audiobook allowed? Does that fall in the 'other art forms' clause?


I was coming to post exactly that - well looks like I won't be reading any of her books - I agree with another poster though - does she use a computer to write her books or an electric typewriter - or does she hand write it with a candle next to her -

to me the ideas the visuals the joy that a book brings me is what I take from it - not the fact that it is on paper or e-ink --

And yes I am in a snarky mood today --


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon said:


> I was just reading a similar thread about this book/author in another forum, where a reader had also emailed the author. The reply that was posted in the other forum was quite a bit different from the one in this thread. It is here, if you want to read it yourself:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php]http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=543050&postcount=41[/url]
> ...


Wow. Wonder how she rationalizes the fact that it's available in audiobook form?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My guess is that she got a pretty lucrative deal on the audiobooks, a grand-slam deal for the movie and now couldn't be bothered with Kindle.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

My sentiments exactly!  Life is too short to be bored with a book you would rather not read.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Avalon said:


> Yes, it made me sad to read her attitude. After the initial hard cover run, best sellers are usually printed on cheap paper with thin covers and few, if any, illustrations, glued, not stitched, and fall apart within a few years. I know, I have a whole house full of them.
> 
> I guess I just don't share her lyrical muse about the innate beauty of paper. Especially since I happen to also love trees.


Yes, you should write her and ask her if she loves trees? Loves our environment? Some arsty writers just are out of their right mind.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> to me the ideas the visuals the joy that a book brings me is what I take from it - not the fact that it is on paper or e-ink --


Exactly - all the beautiful trappings in the world - binding, typeface, illustrations - can't distract from a poorly written book. And a beautifully written book is a joy whether it's in hardback or paperback or e-book form.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's strange to me to hear that an author is devoted to physical books rather than good writing.  I read for the writing and ideas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon Stewart's interview last night with the movie's female lead was pretty funny. .  . . .


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Jon Stewart's interview last night with the movie's female lead was pretty funny. . . . .


I saw that. I was cracking up. 
BTW- Am I the only one thinking that Ron Livingston is not the way that I was picturing Gomez at all.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Saw it Friday. I think I would have enjoyed it much more if I hadn't just read the book. I felt like the film was rushing through and you don't really get all the great Young Claire/Older Henry scenes.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

NessaBug said:


> Saw it Friday. I think I would have enjoyed it much more if I hadn't just read the book. I felt like the film was rushing through and you don't really get all the great Young Claire/Older Henry scenes.


This is why I would see the movie first... if the movie is about to come out. I read the book a while ago, so I am sure I will still enjoy the movie. You also have to just have a different expectation... there is no way to include every scene. I am now reading one of the books Julie and Julia is based on and loving it, I saw the movie first. (My Life In France) and it is more like filling in the gaps... I loved the movie but am glad I wasn't comparing as I watched. Though it probably would never have occurred to me to read this book had I not seen the movie.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I just felt that while reading the book, the real building of the connection occurs while she is young and you miss a lot of that in the film.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

According to that response on MobileRead, she sounds much more resistant than she was when I wrote her last year. In fact she sounds a lot more like JK Rowling now, which is sad. The only consolation is that times ARE changing, and authors like her will find in the long run that ignoring the ebook market will cost them far more than it costs us readers, because at the end of the day, we can find something else to read, as times evolve, their audience will grow smaller and smaller. In fact I think all this "support" for bookstores and the printed form is sort of like the music industries futile attempt to protect CDs by fighting mp3 downloads. It hurts their cause far more than it helps.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> According to that response on MobileRead, she sounds much more resistant than she was when I wrote her last year. In fact she sounds a lot more like JK Rowling now, which is sad. The only consolation is that times ARE changing, and authors like her will find in the long run that ignoring the ebook market will cost them far more than it costs us readers, because at the end of the day, we can find something else to read, as times evolve, their audience will grow smaller and smaller. In fact I think all this "support" for bookstores and the printed form is sort of like the music industries futile attempt to protect CDs by fighting mp3 downloads. It hurts their cause far more than it helps.


I agree, Greg. In fact, she would sound much more reasonable (and sane) if she just said, "I would prefer not to get into the e-book/Kindle market right now." instead of her wackadoodle ramblings about touchie-feelie books, etc.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> I saw that. I was cracking up.
> BTW- Am I the only one thinking that Ron Livingston is not the way that I was picturing Gomez at all.


Looks-wise no, but I think personality-wise he's a pretty good choice.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

re: The Time Traveler's Wife for reading material. It is quite haunting and a deeply romantic story. Recommended!
If you can handle the time-line narrative (I enjoy a dash of sci-fi every once in awhile), the romance between the 2 main characters is sure to induce sighs. I'm not ashamed to say I cried while reading it toward the end.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Javoedge said:


> I'm not ashamed to say I cried while reading it toward the end.


It's okay, I did too. Had a box of tissue with me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

To the snob authors who don't "GET" the whole ebook thing; and the fact that the two can coexist quite harmoniously...
In the famous words of Steve Martin:

Weeeeeeeeell Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse Meeeeeeee!!!

(Guess they don't mind crossing the paper line when they make a few million off of a movie though) snobs.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Guess they don't mind crossing the paper line when they make a few million off of a movie though


*!!!!!!!*


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

As much as I LOVED this book...I will NOT be reading another book by her until/if she changes her stance...Its just how I feel.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Audrey Niffenegger's next novel, _Her Fearful Symmetry_ is due out next month, and a lot of literary bloggers are already going crazy over it, as you can see at Devourer of Books (http://www.devourerofbooks.com/2009/08/this-is-me-geeking-out/) and The Book Lady's Blog (http://thebookladysblog.com/2009/08/17/the-one-in-which-we-collectively-gush-about-her-fearful-symmetry/)

Can you get Amazon Shorts on the Kindle? If so, check out Niffenegger's short story at http://www.amazon.com/Jakob-Wywialowski-Angels-Audrey-Niffenegger/dp/B000A0F6O.

I loved _The Time Traveler's Wife_ and taught the book for two semesters in my Freshman English classes in Santa Monica. The students loved the book, too, and read ahead and asked if I knew of any other great books. I love seeing students turned on by reading. It's as if they finally "get" what's fun about it, rather than be bored to death as many an English teacher seems to get across. There are many ideas and themes to fuel any class, book club, or conversations between friends.

--Christopher Meeks


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chrismeeks said:


> I loved _The Time Traveler's Wife_ and taught the book for two semesters in my Freshman English classes in Santa Monica. The students loved the book, too, and read ahead and asked if I knew of any other great books. I love seeing students turned on by reading. It's as if they finally "get" what's fun about it, rather than be bored to death as many an English teacher seems to get across. There are many ideas and themes to fuel any class, book club, or conversations between friends.
> 
> --Christopher Meeks
> 
> The Middle-Aged Man and the Sea


Yes, I remember English class (despite being an avid reader) as the place where you have to read books everyone thinks are "good for you" but few people really like to read and those people think they are more "literary" than you are. I call them "Brussell Sprout" Books.

Don't get me wrong... I loved many classics (Shakespeare, Dickens, Twain) but many (Hemingway, Moby Dick) seemed to be classic because they were old, dusty, boring, and didn't make a lot of sense. 

But the real truth people have different taste in books as much as they have in food. (Some people like Brussel Sprouts and Big Macs are always bad for you...) You can make me eat Brussel Sprouts for my health, but you can't make me like them.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I hadn't read this book because it wasn't on Kindle.  A friend had the hardback and loaned it to me last week so, for the first time since I got my Kindle, I am reading a hardback.  I know I would be enjoying the book so much more if I had it on my Kindle and iPhone.  My son graduated from college on Saturday, and I read something else on my iPhone while waiting.  I went to a baseball game last night and read something else on the iPhone before the game began.  When I am off work, I love to read on my patio on my Kindle.  Now, I am dragging this big hardback out there to read.  There may ba a reason I am reading more since I got my Kindle.

As for the book itself, it is all right.  However, I read "The Help" on my Kindle just before starting this and I enjoyed it so much more.  It is told from different people's points of view, but it is so easy to follow and I really cared about those characters.  So far, I am about half-way through the Time Travelers Wife and I haven't connected with these characters as much.  Whether that is due to the book itself or the fact that I am reading other books when I am not at home, I don't know.  I will finish the book, but I am not really caught up in it.  I delayed going to the movied so I could read the book first.  After reading part of the book, I am not interested in going to see the movie.  But I can't wait til someone makes a movie of "The Help".


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Yes, I remember English class (despite being an avid reader) as the place where you have to read books everyone thinks are "good for you" but few people really like to read and those people think they are more "literary" than you are. I call them "Brussell Sprout" Books. Don't get me wrong... I loved many classics (Shakespeare, Dickens, Twain) but many (Hemingway, Moby Dick) seemed to be classic because they were old, dusty, boring, and didn't make a lot of sense.  But the real truth people have different taste in books as much as they have in food. (Some people like Brussel Sprouts and Big Macs are always bad for you...) You can make me eat Brussel Sprouts for my health, but you can't make me like them.


Steinbeck is my Brussel Sprouts *& *Big Mac!!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Steinbeck is my Brussel Sprouts *& *Big Mac!!!


In the same book?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> In the same book?


Yup, he's an all-purpose writer...for me.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Shhh! don't tell the author 

Her Fearful Symmetry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mum's the word. . . .gonna wait for the price to drop though. . .


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

ohh there are some wonderfull English teachers I had fun with some portion of books that had me finding rest. my favorite into by HS English was Watership Down by Adams

 not the kindle link I could not get hte kb link maker to find kbook..
sylvia


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

There is no Kindle link; there is no Kindle edition.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

but there is a kindle book
Watership Down: A Novel by Richard Adams (Kindle Edition -

though i goof lots so I don't mind kind corrections but I could not get the kblink to find

sylvia


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep - it's available in the Kindle store now - wonder how recent that is? Nice, though!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh yippee for *Watership Down*!

When I was in Germany last weekend, my friend Fabienne was raving about The Time Traveler's Wife and that's when I found out it wasn't available on the Kindle. Oh well, guess it will have to wait.

L


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I will second _*Watership Down*_. I haven't read it in many years, but I remember its magic. It was fabulous.

To let you know, a new semester has started, and the two novels I'm using this semester are _*Little Scarlet*_ by Walter Mosley, and _*Water for Elephants*_ by Sarah Gruen.

I'm glad to see Niffenegger's new one will be available for the Kindle.

--Christopher Meeks


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Chrismeeks said:


> I'm glad to see Niffenegger's new one will be available for the Kindle.
> --Christopher Meeks


I wonder how she justifies the availability of her new book on Kindle when she had various reasons for not allowing a Kindle edition of TTTW?


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm guessing Niffenegger's publisher, Scribner, slipped it into the contract. TTTW was a different publisher. What was her reasoning for not having the TTTW for Kindle? After all, she has a short story on Amazon Shorts, which is digital.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Chrismeeks said:


> I'm guessing Niffenegger's publisher, Scribner, slipped it into the contract. TTTW was a different publisher. What was her reasoning for not having the TTTW for Kindle? After all, she has a short story on Amazon Shorts, which is digital.


At first she said something (see earlier in the thread) about loosing out on money with people getting free copies online. Then in answer to another email request she said she didn't approve of electronic books for she loved the smell and feel of an actual book in her hand...blablabla. I guess she doesn't mind the money coming from a movie made from her book...or the sight and smell of movie popcorn?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

maybe the second one was if she wanted a kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chrismeeks said:


> I'm guessing Niffenegger's publisher, Scribner, slipped it into the contract. TTTW was a different publisher. What was her reasoning for not having the TTTW for Kindle? After all, she has a short story on Amazon Shorts, which is digital.


TTW came out before e-books were all the rage. It's possible there was nothing in the original contract about it. So to do a Kindle edition, there had to be a new negotiation and she said 'no' for the various


Spoiler



silly


 reasons given. I think Chris has it right that it was part of the contract for the new book and she either couldn't get them to take it out, or didn't even realize it was there.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sure she'll stand by her principles and refuse any royaties from the electronic versions


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> I'm sure she'll stand by her principles and refuse any royaties from the electronic versions


I refuse to buy the traditional book or see the movie even though I'd like to...I took my stand!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> TTW came out before e-books were all the rage. It's possible there was nothing in the original contract about it. So to do a Kindle edition, there had to be a new negotiation and she said 'no' for the various
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I bet she had an attorney review her contract.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I refuse to buy the traditional book or see the movie even though I'd like to...I took my stand!


I would love to reread the book. Unless it comes out on Kindle I will not read it. I may see the movie but not till it comes out on Cable.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I broke down and went to see the movie last week, just like I broke down and bought the DTB. I went with another friend who read the book a while ago. We both enjoyed it, despite the fact that I haven't heard very many good reviews. I'm debating whether to buy her new book on kindle now.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> Shhh! don't tell the author
> 
> Her Fearful Symmetry


I'm wondering if we should write her and point out the hypocrisy of her earlier statements based on this? Seeing her latest book available for pre-order on the Kindle when one of my favorite books of all time is not, and for reasons which make even less sense given this turn of events, really


Spoiler



pisses


 me off.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> At first she said something (see earlier in the thread) about loosing out on money with people getting free copies online. Then in answer to another email request she said she didn't approve of electronic books for she loved the smell and feel of an actual book in her hand...blablabla. I guess she doesn't mind the money coming from a movie made from her book...or the sight and smell of movie popcorn?


I bet she loves the feel and smell of cash more!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I bet she loves the feel and smell of cash more!!


I bet she had no choice...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

package deal


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I'm wondering if we should write her and point out the hypocrisy of her earlier statements based on this? Seeing her latest book available for pre-order on the Kindle when one of my favorite books of all time is not, and for reasons which make even less sense given this turn of events, really
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I just wonder if it's worth the bother or if she will come up with a new excuse...she seems to have many, full of holes, but many just the same.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Last weekend, I broke down and finally bought the book -- from the used bookstore. I would have loved to have bought a Kindle edition, and then the author would get a royalty from my purchase. I think her original "excuse" for not offering this book electronically is rather short-sighted in the long run.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Audrey Niffeneger will be at the Borders in Bailey's Crossroads tomorrow evening at 7:30. Reading and signing her new book -- (_Her Fearful Symmetry_)-- which IS available on Kindle. Any DC local folks want to show up en masse with our Kindles.  If I go I'll probably bring, also, my copy of _ The Time Traverler's Wife_ which I have in paper and have her sign that.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Audrey Niffeneger will be at the Borders in Bailey's Crossroads tomorrow evening at 7:30. Reading and signing her new book -- (_Her Fearful Symmetry_)-- which IS available on Kindle. Any DC local folks want to show up en masse with our Kindles.  If I go I'll probably bring, also, my copy of _ The Time Traverler's Wife_ which I have in paper and have her sign that.


So did you get your books signed?

I would love it if this book was available for Kindle. The DTV is quite thick and kind of annoying carrying around. It's definitely something I'd love to re-read but only if it was on Kindle. Especially with hyperhydrosis, I don't want to have to carry around that big book to re-read it because it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

I highly recommend it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved the book.  I may be a guy, but the ending of the book left me devastated and weeping.  Yeah, I am man enough to admit I wept...or maybe I am just stupid enough...


----------



## JodyMorse (Jun 7, 2011)

The book is amazing. It was definitely one of my favorite books of all time. Although the movie was okay, it didn't live up to the book. The best thing the movie had going for it was Rachel McAdams, who fit Claire's character perfectly. I highly recommend everyone to read the book whether you've seen the movie or not; the book is so much different.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I reallly really loved this book. didn't see the movie. the book actually made me tear up. I DON't tear up. grin


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

theapatra said:


> I reallly really loved this book. didn't see the movie. the book actually made me tear up. I DON't tear up. grin


Same here. I'd advise not readiing the end of the book in a public place as it is embarrassing when you start crying.... 

I was in a beach cafe in the Maldives when I finished it...

Mike


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

I absolutely loved the story. It was terrific writing, and I simply couldn't stop reading - but it didn't end the way I wanted. Has anyone else ever have that happen to them?


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I started this book awhile ago and got so confused I put it down. 

But... I did read "Her fearful symmetry" by the same author and it was AMAZING!

When we got an opportunity to go to London last April I made a point to go to Highgate Cemetery. It was just as I imagined. Overgrown and huge!

I high recommend this book.


----------

